# Suggestions for cat food



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 cats one that has urinary problems and just finished a round of clavamox for her UTI and the other that is between 16-18 years old and very healthy despite having a Mast Cell Tumor that is getting removed at the end of the month. My problem is my cats are very picky, they will not eat canned food and look at me like i'm crazy when i try to give canned food. I have been feeding the Natural Balance and they don't seem to like it too much. I want to feed a quality food that will be beneficial to both of the kitties and possibly help keep UTI's at bay for Molly. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It's VERY important that cats have a moist diet because they get most of their water from their food. Cats are "desert animals" and were designed to get their water from fresh meat from the prey they hunted. They do not have a very high thirst drive. If you feed a cat dry food, they will drink more than they would on moist food but they never drink enough to keep them as hydrated as they need to be. Dry food is the main reason so many cats have urinary and kidney issues and diabetes, especially if the food has a lot of grains and carbs in it.

Cats need a high protein and high fat diet...with low carbs and preferably no grains. Moist is best. I don't know if you could start to gradually wet some kibble until they are used to a wet kibble and might eventually eat canned food. Canned foods I recommend are Evo, Natures Variety, Ziwi Peak..and I'm sure there are others out there but those are the ones I've fed or would feed. I've also fed California Natural Salmon and Sweet Potato forumla before as it is grain free too. 

I really don't recommend kibble for cats but some better kibbles would be Nature's Variety (instint is grain free), Wellness Core, Evo..


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always had cats and always fed dry food. I've never had an issue with dry food causing not enough water consumption. Isn't it best with the problems your cats have to talk to your vet and see what he/she suggests like possibly a prescription diet just for those health problems?


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 7 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802372


> It's VERY important that cats have a moist diet because they get most of their water from their food. Cats are "desert animals" and were designed to get their water from fresh meat from the prey they hunted. They do not have a very high thirst drive. If you feed a cat dry food, they will drink more than they would on moist food but they never drink enough to keep them as hydrated as they need to be. Dry food is the main reason so many cats have urinary and kidney issues and diabetes, especially if the food has a lot of grains and carbs in it.
> 
> Cats need a high protein and high fat diet...with low carbs and preferably no grains. Moist is best. I don't know if you could start to gradually wet some kibble until they are used to a wet kibble and might eventually eat canned food. Canned foods I recommend are Evo, Natures Variety, Ziwi Peak..and I'm sure there are others out there but those are the ones I've fed or would feed. I've also fed California Natural Salmon and Sweet Potato forumla before as it is grain free too.
> 
> I really don't recommend kibble for cats but some better kibbles would be Nature's Variety (instint is grain free), Wellness Core, Evo..[/B]



Good advice :yes: 
...Prescription diets are not all they are cracked up to be either. I would definitely go with a moist canned food especially for a cat who has urinary issues.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree about the wet food! Try Wellness chicken flavor. My cat loves it, alot more than the Natural Balance. It smells bad to me, but apparently heavenly to her! I think there are cranberries in it to help prevent UTI's. HTH!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jul 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802406


> I've always had cats and always fed dry food. I've never had an issue with dry food causing not enough water consumption. Isn't it best with the problems your cats have to talk to your vet and see what he/she suggests like possibly a prescription diet just for those health problems?[/B]



QUOTE (ashleirose36 @ Jul 7 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802408


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 7 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802372





> It's VERY important that cats have a moist diet because they get most of their water from their food. Cats are "desert animals" and were designed to get their water from fresh meat from the prey they hunted. They do not have a very high thirst drive. If you feed a cat dry food, they will drink more than they would on moist food but they never drink enough to keep them as hydrated as they need to be. Dry food is the main reason so many cats have urinary and kidney issues and diabetes, especially if the food has a lot of grains and carbs in it.
> 
> Cats need a high protein and high fat diet...with low carbs and preferably no grains. Moist is best. I don't know if you could start to gradually wet some kibble until they are used to a wet kibble and might eventually eat canned food. Canned foods I recommend are Evo, Natures Variety, Ziwi Peak..and I'm sure there are others out there but those are the ones I've fed or would feed. I've also fed California Natural Salmon and Sweet Potato forumla before as it is grain free too.
> 
> I really don't recommend kibble for cats but some better kibbles would be Nature's Variety (instint is grain free), Wellness Core, Evo..[/B]



Good advice :yes: 
...Prescription diets are not all they are cracked up to be either. I would definitely go with a moist canned food especially for a cat who has urinary issues.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you Michelle for your suggestions. I'll buy a couple of cans of each and see if i can get them to eat canned and one of the dry foods suggested. 

I have asked the vet and he prescribed Science Diet, i want my cats to eat a good quality food not a junk food. I have been feeding Natural Balance and they don't seem to like it that much although they will eat it, but with an attitude. I have tried feeding them canned food and they both look at me like what in the world is this and where is our other food. II'm trying to find something that is good for them and that will help Molly to hopefully not continue to get UTI's. Hopefully i'll find a canned food that the picky one's will like. I have grown up with cats and have never had cats as picky as these two they don't even like treats.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this topic, I have been wanting to buy some high quality cat foods. My father buys my cat the "cheapest" cat food at the grocery store because he doesn't want to waist money on the cat. Like, Iams, Nutro, Friskies and some off-brand foods nobody has ever heard of! :thmbdn: Since we had her, she's always eaten the worst foods. We buy Gigi high quality foods, so why can't the kitty have some as well? I told him, I will be buying all of kitty's foods as well.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, try to avoid prescription foods, not the healthiest. Most vets know nothing about nutrition, however, it would be good to consult a holistic vet with a nutrition backround. 

I just saw this about dry food today from Dr.Mercola's newsletter. Seems dry isn't the best. But the problem with canned is that the cans are lined with BPA (the FDA finally banned it from baby formula cans), and canned food is so highly processed  .
http://blogs.mercola.com/sites/vitalvotes/...nd-Disease.aspx

Scroll down to apple cider vinegar cure for bladder infection. I've known cats with chronic bladder problems who get well with this.  
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/bladder_infection.html

This herbal product was recommend in the resource section of Marty Goldstein's book. Scroll to bottom for bladder tincture.
http://www.petherbs.com/products/our_products.html

Here's a dry food by Wysong for bladder problems. I would only use this as a small part of the diet though.
http://www.wysong.net/products/uretic-heal...al-cat-food.php

Here's Wysong's raw dehydrated food. Add water or broth so you avoid feeding it dry. My cat loved this food.
http://www.wysong.net/products/archetype-r...og-cat-food.php

Probably the best diet for cats is organic raw home prepared. Next best is to find a good raw organic cat food. There's a lot of new companies out there since my cat passed away so maybe someone can recommend a raw organic cat food, it's worth a try. Primal Raw looks really good.

A good book: Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schulze or Pitcairns Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats. (new edition has section on raw)

Wheatgrass juice has helps with bladder problems too, you can buy frozen but making it fresh is best. Feel free to pm me for details. You can also buy fresh wheatgrass in the health food store - that's the grass, not the juice.

I hope this was some help  Please let us know what works.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jul 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802406


> I've always had cats and always fed dry food. I've never had an issue with dry food causing not enough water consumption. Isn't it best with the problems your cats have to talk to your vet and see what he/she suggests like possibly a prescription diet just for those health problems?[/B]


I've spoken to board certified feline specialists recently as well. He said years ago they recommended dry food for cats and dogs because they believed it was good for their teeth but found out that really wasn't true. And because of that, they have been seeing so many cats for years with UTIs, urinary crystals and stone, kidney disease, and diabetes. They say they always recommended canned food to their clients, especially if they have urinary/kidney disease.



QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802413


> Thank you Michelle for your suggestions. I'll buy a couple of cans of each and see if i can get them to eat canned and one of the dry foods suggested.
> 
> I have asked the vet and he prescribed Science Diet, i want my cats to eat a good quality food not a junk food. I have been feeding Natural Balance and they don't seem to like it that much although they will eat it, but with an attitude. I have tried feeding them canned food and they both look at me like what in the world is this and where is our other food. II'm trying to find something that is good for them and that will help Molly to hopefully not continue to get UTI's. Hopefully i'll find a canned food that the picky one's will like. I have grown up with cats and have never had cats as picky as these two they don't even like treats.[/B]


I know cats can be really picky eaters and can refuse to eat so it can be really difficult to change foods on them. Good Luck..I hope you can find something they like and it helps Molly's urinary problems.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jul 7 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802456


> Probably the best diet for cats is organic raw home prepared. Next best is to find a good raw organic cat food. There's a lot of new companies out there since my cat passed away so maybe someone can recommend a raw organic cat food, it's worth a try. Primal Raw looks really good.[/B]


yes, I actually do feed my cats raw the majority of the time. I actually think raw is the very best for cats but I know a lot of people don't want to do raw so a high quality grain-free canned is the next best option. One of my cats gets only raw because she has severe food allergies and has been doing great on the raw. My other cat gets raw sometimes and Evo canned sometimes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. Just one question, since my cats are so picky would it be ok to pick up the food after 20 minutes if they haven't eaten and feed them their next meal when it's time? I know we can do that with the dogs just not sure if it would be ok to do the same with the cats. I'm going to go get some Evo canned tomorrow. 

Thank you (Puppy Lover) for going through all of the trouble you did to provide all the information you did. The one Holistic Vet we had was an hour away in Pensacola and when i called to get an appointment i was told that she moved to Kentucky. I wish i could find a Holistic Vet in my area.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

If you cats like fish, one very good quality canned food is a brand called Tiki Cat. Its pure seafood in a can. It smells like real fish because it is real fish. Some of them contain rice, but most of them are just pure fish. They have salmon, tuna, sardines, crab, sole, etc... My cat loved it when I got her a pack of the cans. You can buy them individually or in a 12 pack.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Now I feel like I know nothing about feeding my cats. I've had cats forever and thought I was taking very good care of them! :huh: :mellow:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Taste of the Wild dry seems to be a big hit for our clients who do dry. Wellness canned and Evo canned seem to be the 2 most popular canned for out clients. 

Do you have a kitty water fountain? Many cats like the flowing water and it encourages them to drink.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should not leave canned cat food sitting out for too long. I wouldn't leave it out more than 20-30 minutes.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jul 8 2009, 02:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802533


> Now I feel like I know nothing about feeding my cats. I've had cats forever and thought I was taking very good care of them! :huh: :mellow:  [/B]


Oh don't feel bad! Every cat is different and if your cats are healthy, then you ARE taking good care of them! Mine never drinks water, so I'm just paranoid about the UTI. To be honest, she's never even gotten an UTI and it's probably all in my mind. My cat lives at my weekend house and I actually have a cat sitter come by everyday to play with her and feed her canned food. I'm the one that's probably :wacko1:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so glad this thread was started, just the other night in chat I asked if anyone there was owned by a cat. I'm not a 'cat person' but last fall I was adopted by what was qualified by the ASPCA lady as a Flamepoint Siamese Mix. Were I live, this big fellow was abandoned and left to fend for himself. He had been trying to make nice with everyone he came in contact with for quite sometime. One day I returned and he was sitting outside a ground floor unit when I went to pet him. I told him what a big boy he was, commented on his gorgeous blue eyes, and how big is head was compared to his body. Then I left. About an hour and a half later my SO come up and says "Look what followed me up." It was the same cat I had talked to earlier. He came in looked around everywhere sat in the kitchen and looked up as if to say feed me. He got fed, and has been with us ever since. 

I received a voucher from the SPCA for a vet visit, he had lost his meow, and was definitely intact. So we got the respiratory infection cleared up, he got his meow back, got his shots, ear clipped, and got his will to roam removed. :HistericalSmiley: 

Now I know the food he gets isn't the best, but I don't know what to buy that is 'chunky' in consistency - he won't eat any pate'. He gets Purina Naturals dry, and Friskies Indoor Select since he's now an indoor cat. So I need a good quality food that's chunky!

His head is no longer too big for his body - he weighs around 15#! Streached out from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail he's around 40"! Big fellow! :shocked:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww...I'm so glad you and your cat have each other now! Mine came to me as a stray too, so hungry and infested with fleas and engorged ticks. There is something so special about the bond we have with abandoned cats. They are so sweet and appreciative of everything. (In a totally different way than my spoiled Maltese.)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I had cats for 40 years and never knew so much about feeding them. They all lived to ripe old ages so I must have done something right. The only thing I do know for sure after reading some of this info is stay away from seafood, especially if the cat has UTI problems. Everyone thinks they should feed cats fish and milk. Neither is good for them. I always trusted my vet on what to feed them. She came to the house to treat them and was not what you'd call a traditional vet. She'd worked for a vet office that is THE vet in our area in MA & had to push clients through quickly and meet a quota on how many she saw a day. That was not for her. She was never on time but spent lots of time with the cats when she got here. She involved me in their treatments when they had a problem. I gave fluid by IV at home, hot compresses for infections ect. She became a dear friend and I trusted her opinion. Gee, I'm not only learning about food for Malts on SM but for cats too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 8 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802421


> Thanks for posting this topic, I have been wanting to buy some high quality cat foods. My father buys my cat the "cheapest" cat food at the grocery store because he doesn't want to waist money on the cat. Like, Iams, Nutro, Friskies and some off-brand foods nobody has ever heard of! :thmbdn: Since we had her, she's always eaten the worst foods. We buy Gigi high quality foods, so why can't the kitty have some as well? I told him, I will be buying all of kitty's foods as well.[/B]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802474


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions. Just one question, since my cats are so picky would it be ok to pick up the food after 20 minutes if they haven't eaten and feed them their next meal when it's time? I know we can do that with the dogs just not sure if it would be ok to do the same with the cats. I'm going to go get some Evo canned tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you (Puppy Lover) for going through all of the trouble you did to provide all the information you did. The one Holistic Vet we had was an hour away in Pensacola and when i called to get an appointment i was told that she moved to Kentucky. I wish i could find a Holistic Vet in my area.[/B]



maybe just start out putting a small amount out so that if they don't eat it, it doesn't get wasted. Cats are really difficult because they may refuse to eat for a long time and you don't want them to go without eating for days because it could lead to Hepatic Lipidosis. I would just keep trying with a small amount of canned food to see if they'll eventually eat it..maybe put a tiny amount on their nose so they'll lick it off. Maybe they'll decide it tastes good.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you try warming up the canned food for them? Also, perhaps they'd compromise if you mixed some in with their dry food? Maybe just not having the crunch is unfamiliar to them.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 8 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802823


> Did you try warming up the canned food for them? Also, perhaps they'd compromise if you mixed some in with their dry food? Maybe just not having the crunch is unfamiliar to them.[/B]


that's a great idea too. Warming the food up a little in the microwave will make it more smelly. If I've refrigerated the canned food, I usually zap it for 7-10 seconds to warm it up a little. I noticed my cat will eat it faster than if I give it cold


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Our rescue is 19 years old. We found him and his litter when they were tiny and very ill. Took them all to the vet, had them spayed and neutered, and they finally pulled out of their sicknesses. Our old fella even had gangrene in his tail when we found him, and the vet amputated part of his tail! He had hip surgery, too. Our vet said only feed him wet and gave the reasons already posted regarding water. He said the same is actually true for dogs, but that it is more important for cats. He also said that cats have their "hunger" triggered through their sense of smell, and that heating the food or putting something in it with a strong aroma will help to initiate eating. I've never had to bury a sardine in his food, but have used a little tuna or something on occasion. After he told me that, I noticed that cat food always seems to have a strong aroma (odor!) so it makes sense. Also, I checked and many canned foods have fish in them even though they are listed as chicken or some other flavor. I always assumed the fish was for the oil and fatty acids, but it is probably added for the aroma. lol


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

My vet said that once cat hit 10yrs old they need canned food in their diet..that is should be their primary source of food. Dont know how true it is, its just what she said. Good luck.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:

What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804969


> OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:
> 
> What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?[/B]



That of course will depend on the cat. My cat ONLY ate Seafood/fish type canned food. She hated turkey, chicken..and of that. So it was a process....but once we got it worked out...thats all I gave her. She didn't like the more expensive "better for you" types of food. I tried, Wellness, Merrick, Natural Balance....nope. So we went to Friskies and it was a hit...go figure.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 14 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804969


> OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:
> 
> What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?[/B]


basically the same rules apply to cat food as dog food....grocery store cat food is basically crap. Grain free is best for cats so something such as Wellness Core, Natures Variety Instinct, Evo, etc. are good choices for canned foods. Your premium brands.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My cat eats Orijen cat kibble. He likes it well enough and eats regularly but prefers pure meat. I used to feed him fancy feast grilled assortment which he loved - it was all beef and chicken and turkey flavors. But I stopped when I realized it wasn't very good him and stuff was getting recalled. 

I've tried tiki cat, wild kitty raw, and some other premium brands but they have fish and seafood flavors which he doesn't like and won't eat. 

So he gets his kibble and a lot of table scrap meat, the occaisional can of tuna or salmon as well as a few stella and chewy's patties thrown in hear and there. It keeps him from getting bored and he seems quite happy with the arrangement. 

Leslie


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 14 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805021


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804969





> OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:
> 
> What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?[/B]



That of course will depend on the cat. My cat ONLY ate Seafood/fish type canned food. She hated turkey, chicken..and of that. So it was a process....but once we got it worked out...thats all I gave her. She didn't like the more expensive "better for you" types of food. I tried, Wellness, Merrick, Natural Balance....nope. So we went to Friskies and it was a hit...go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The cheaper brands use all kinds addictive ingredients like salt, artificial flavors, carrageenan (a form of msg) - it's no wonder they prefer this food. Also, feeding fish often can cause some serious kidney problems. If we left it up to our pets (or kids) most would choose junk food  . However, we're the ones with the power here :biggrin: and noone has starved from skipping a few meals! I did the tough love thing with my cats and they ate the good food when they got hungry enough. After they're off the junk food they actually liked the healthier food :biggrin: 

I agree with the recommendations of MyFairLacy for canned food -all excellent  . But it takes a state of anorexia to bring on hepatic lipidosis, which means going for weeks or months without food. So there is a safe window for fasting, and in fact some holistic vets promote short fasts for dogs and cats to help the body heal from certain conditions.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

For those of you who have knowledge of the premimum foods, which ones are chunky? The Friskies brand shows a picture of what's inside the can, the better foods don't. I was all set to test some premium foods on Frank, but before I bought them I asked the manager if they were pate' or chunky. He opend them up and they were pate' - Frank will not eat the pate' type. 

When he adopted me he was sick and hungry, he weighed 10# - now I would guess he weighs around 15# - It's good he's put on the weight, but I'd like him to have a better quality of food. He will eat turkey, chicken, and seafood, but not whitefish. Go figure! When I can get to my copy of Dr. Pitcarins book, I'll be cooking for Frank, but until then I'd like to see him on better commercial food. To anyone who can answer my question. :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jul 14 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805241


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 14 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805021





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804969





> OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:
> 
> What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?[/B]



That of course will depend on the cat. My cat ONLY ate Seafood/fish type canned food. She hated turkey, chicken..and of that. So it was a process....but once we got it worked out...thats all I gave her. She didn't like the more expensive "better for you" types of food. I tried, Wellness, Merrick, Natural Balance....nope. So we went to Friskies and it was a hit...go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The cheaper brands use all kinds addictive ingredients like salt, artificial flavors, carrageenan (a form of msg) - it's no wonder they prefer this food. Also, feeding fish often can cause some serious kidney problems. If we left it up to our pets (or kids) most would choose junk food  . However, we're the ones with the power here :biggrin: and noone has starved from skipping a few meals! I did the tough love thing with my cats and they ate the good food when they got hungry enough. After they're off the junk food they actually liked the healthier food :biggrin: 

I agree with the recommendations of MyFairLacy for canned food -all excellent  . But it takes a state of anorexia to bring on hepatic lipidosis, which means going for weeks or months without food. So there is a safe window for fasting, and in fact some holistic vets promote short fasts for dogs and cats to help the body heal from certain conditions.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know its junk food....and it really bothered me to feed it to her..but I was defeated. She was dying anyway...so I figured let her enjoy it before she goes. She passed a month ago. :bysmilie:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 15 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805615


> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jul 14 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805241





> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 14 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805021





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804969





> OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:
> 
> What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?[/B]



That of course will depend on the cat. My cat ONLY ate Seafood/fish type canned food. She hated turkey, chicken..and of that. So it was a process....but once we got it worked out...thats all I gave her. She didn't like the more expensive "better for you" types of food. I tried, Wellness, Merrick, Natural Balance....nope. So we went to Friskies and it was a hit...go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The cheaper brands use all kinds addictive ingredients like salt, artificial flavors, carrageenan (a form of msg) - it's no wonder they prefer this food. Also, feeding fish often can cause some serious kidney problems. If we left it up to our pets (or kids) most would choose junk food  . However, we're the ones with the power here :biggrin: and noone has starved from skipping a few meals! I did the tough love thing with my cats and they ate the good food when they got hungry enough. After they're off the junk food they actually liked the healthier food :biggrin: 

I agree with the recommendations of MyFairLacy for canned food -all excellent  . But it takes a state of anorexia to bring on hepatic lipidosis, which means going for weeks or months without food. So there is a safe window for fasting, and in fact some holistic vets promote short fasts for dogs and cats to help the body heal from certain conditions.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know its junk food....and it really bothered me to feed it to her..but I was defeated. She was dying anyway...so I figured let her enjoy it before she goes. She passed a month ago. :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so sorry for the loss of your cat. :heart: 

I did notice you were talking about her in the past tense and thought she may have been gone, I didn't realize how recent it was though. My beloved cat is gone 2 years, she was my heart. I love them all, magnificent creatures.

I always try to take the opportunity to say what I've learned from trial and error to help spare people's pets from getting a cancer diagnosis, etc. so it was also directed at whoever still may be feeding unhealthy food. Gd bless you for trying to help your cat, sometimes it's just their time :crying:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jul 15 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805660


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 15 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805615





> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jul 14 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805241





> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 14 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805021





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804969





> OK, so now we've determined that canned cat food is better then dry, the next questions are:
> 
> What brand, flavor offerings, is it a pate', or chunky, and of course the cost?[/B]



That of course will depend on the cat. My cat ONLY ate Seafood/fish type canned food. She hated turkey, chicken..and of that. So it was a process....but once we got it worked out...thats all I gave her. She didn't like the more expensive "better for you" types of food. I tried, Wellness, Merrick, Natural Balance....nope. So we went to Friskies and it was a hit...go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The cheaper brands use all kinds addictive ingredients like salt, artificial flavors, carrageenan (a form of msg) - it's no wonder they prefer this food. Also, feeding fish often can cause some serious kidney problems. If we left it up to our pets (or kids) most would choose junk food  . However, we're the ones with the power here :biggrin: and noone has starved from skipping a few meals! I did the tough love thing with my cats and they ate the good food when they got hungry enough. After they're off the junk food they actually liked the healthier food :biggrin: 

I agree with the recommendations of MyFairLacy for canned food -all excellent  . But it takes a state of anorexia to bring on hepatic lipidosis, which means going for weeks or months without food. So there is a safe window for fasting, and in fact some holistic vets promote short fasts for dogs and cats to help the body heal from certain conditions.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know its junk food....and it really bothered me to feed it to her..but I was defeated. She was dying anyway...so I figured let her enjoy it before she goes. She passed a month ago. :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so sorry for the loss of your cat. :heart: 

I did notice you were talking about her in the past tense and thought she may have been gone, I didn't realize how recent it was though. My beloved cat is gone 2 years, she was my heart. I love them all, magnificent creatures.

I always try to take the opportunity to say what I've learned from trial and error to help spare people's pets from getting a cancer diagnosis, etc. so it was also directed at whoever still may be feeding unhealthy food. Gd bless you for trying to help your cat, sometimes it's just their time :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you.

I'm a stickler about "good food" too, so I know where your coming from. I am grateful to people like you who have educated me on it over the years.  Now I find myself trying not to preach....but get crazy when someone tells me there feeding there dog the best food - "Purina One". :smpullhair: I have to bite my tongue.


----------

